# 100 watt regular bulbs



## killersmoke (Jul 23, 2007)

will a plant grow with just a regular 100 watt light bulb??


----------



## Mutt (Jul 23, 2007)

Nope only:
Fluorescents, Metal Halide, High Pressure Sodium, or (still needs fine tuning) LED Grow light have the correct spectrum for plant growth.

Might wanna check the grow guide out before sprouting your first seed.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#LIGHT


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 23, 2007)

naw i know how to grow with fluro's and cfls and whatnot but i was just wondering if a plant could grow under a 100 watt


----------



## Mutt (Jul 23, 2007)

No, the incadscents put out mostly green spectrum, which the plant reflects that spectrum. It would stretch as bad if it had no light at all. Take a bagseed and check it out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

They will but you won't get a joint off of it. My bro is growing under a reg bulb right now. His plant is in flower and it's beautiful but not too much bud at all.


----------

